# 2010 Broadhead Challenge



## 05_sprcrw

2010 Broadhead Review 










I first off want to say that I paid for every single one of these heads myself so I have no stock in which head wins/outperforms/doesn’t hold up to the rest. Also in doing the test this way I am insuring that I get the same experience as any other person buying a package of heads directly off the shelves. I am going to do this as subjective as I can to just try and show what each head can do. I will not be giving any input on which head I think won the tests. I am just going to give you the test and let you come to your own conclusions. I will however after everything is posted be more then happy to discuss these results with everyone. And in fact am hoping to do so this was the whole point of the test. 

I plan to test sharpness out of the box using the rubber band test, how they group with field points, how it performs being shot through some ribs, a spin test, long shots, low poundage penetration, how fast it can drain a jug to show what blood leaving the body cavity could be like, and last a “destructive” test of shooting it through some 5/8” plywood. I know something like plywood will not be encountered in a hunting scenario but it will help give a durability factor and lets be honest it is fun watching heads blow through it. 

I would also like to thank Ralph and the rest American Whitetail Inc. for the Hyper350 target they where kind enough to give me a discount on to help me out with this test. I will be doing a follow up review of the Hyper350 after this review. 

I tried to pick a wide variety of heads from proven, to new for 2010, to some that people don’t think will work very well. If there are any heads you would like to see in the next test or ideas for testing mediums please feel free to contact me.


----------



## 05_sprcrw

Testing Rigs:


2010 New Breed Genetix
7” brace height
33.5” a.t.a.
67.5 lbs
28.75” draw
254 fps
G5 expert pro drop away
Montana Black Gold Flashpoint Ignite sight
11.5” Doinker stab
Truball Short and Sweet S1 release
Peep, D loop, speed nocks on string

Victory V Force V3 .300
29.5” carbon to carbon
Arrow wrap
Norway 3” Fusion vane right helical
50 grain brass insert

Total arrow weight with out head:
413.8 grains

2010 PSE Chaos SI
6.25” brace height
30.5” a.t.a.
38 lbs
24” draw
204 fps
G5 expert 1 drop away
Cobra 3 pin sight
Trophy Taker stabilizer
Truball Sniper 2 release
Peep and D loop on string

Gold Tip Entrada .600
29” carbon to carbon
Arrow wrap
Starr Flight Fobs

Total arrow weight with out head:
226.6 grains


----------



## 05_sprcrw

The contestants:

EP Reign Broadhead Fixed Blade MSRP $39.99
G5 Monotec Fixed Blade Broadhead MSRP $34.99 
G5 T3 Mechanical Broadhead MSRP $39.99
German Kinetics Silver Flame Fixed Blade Broadhead MSRP $89.99
Grim Reaper Razorcut SS Mechanical Broadhead MSRP $39.99
Magnus 4 Blade Buzzcut Fixed Blade Broadhead MSRP $29.99
NAP Braxe Fixed Blade Broadhead MSRP $39.99 on sale for $29.99
NAP Hellrazor Fixed Blade Broadhead MSRP $39.99 for a 4 pack with a $10 rebate makes the $29.99 (until Oct 31st 2010)
NAP 2 Blade Bloodrunner Mechanical Broadhead MSRP $39.99
Rage 2 Blade	Mechanical Broadhead MSRP $39.99
Red Feather Archery Phoenix Fixed Blade Broadhead MSRP $32.95 + shipping 
Slick Trick Grizztrick Fixed Blade Broadhead MSRP $29.99 on sale $14.99
Trophy Taker Shuttle T Fixed Blade Broadhead MSRP $39.99 
Truefire T1 Fixed Blade Broadhead MSRP $34.99

These are the prices I paid at a local store or internet, so you may be able to find a little better price on them.


----------



## 05_sprcrw

First Impressions:

EP Reign Broadhead 
Well this head was previously illegal last year in my state so I could not try it. I have always been intrigued by the heads design. It comes in a very simple awesome looking packaged that definitely grabs your attention.











The blades are definitely sharp directly out of the package you will be able to just screw them on and go. The head also has a normal cut of 1 3/8” but if it swings one way or the other fully it can open up to a 1 7/8” cut. That is by far the largest of the fixed blades. 












The shatter tip is a much steeper angle that they claim will just blow bone apart much like a mushroomed bullet will do when it strikes bone. I am very interested to see how it does. The blade has a ball bearing that allows the blades to swivel freely, but it is also spring loaded to center itself after dodging bone.


----------



## 05_sprcrw

G5 Monotec Fixed Blade Broadhead 










The Monotec comes in an attractive package. It has the heads separated to protect each of the blades. The head is very simple, and a solid 1 piece construction. This allows for the Monotec to be a very strong head without added material or welds to worry about, even though a proper weld is stronger then the material itself. 











The Monotec has been around a while and like the others its 1 1/16” cutting diameter is more then lethal. I have come across some claims of poor blood trails with this head, but I personally feel that is more an issue of shot placement, instead of a head issue. And that does not apply to only this head but to all broadheads in general.


----------



## 05_sprcrw

G5 T3 Mechanical Broadhead





















The T3 came nicely packaged with the heads being secluded from one another. I did not spend much time worrying about the package, but it had a couple big names on the package endorsing them. They are made out of steel, so G5 is claiming them to hold up better. I will be putting that to the test later on. 











The T3’s were very sharp out of the box and with the 1.5” cutting diameter it should do the job nicely. The package also included a set of blue spider clips (for high speed bows, shooting through mesh), regular clips, washers, and a set of Tekken practice blades. 












The thing that really impressed me about the heads was the new spider clip system. This eliminates the need for o rings. I do have some concerns that it will not hold up to shooting after a couple shots I will more then likely have to replace the clip. They hold the blade securely in place, and I don’t see any issues with the blade opening in flight. To close the blade simply grasp the back of the blade, and push down slightly while pushing the blade forward until it clicks into place.


Closed 










Open










Side view of it open


----------



## 05_sprcrw

German Kinetics Silver Flame









I purchased these a few years back so I don’t have the original packaging. I came in a box, and was wrapped very well to keep the heads from cutting anyone or becoming dull. The heads were chefs knife sharp and could easily cut your finger be careful when handling them. I was not and had a pretty good cut on my finger from them. 











They are an absolutely beautiful head to look at. They are made of 440 stainless steel and have a very high Rockwell hardness. This was one of the biggest reasons in causing the price to be $90 for a 3 pack. It boasts a respectable 1 1/8” 2 blade cut should provide a pass through even with low poundage set ups.


----------



## 05_sprcrw

Grim Reaper Razorcut SS Mechanical Broadhead
Well this is a new head for 2010, and definitely looks beefier then its predecessor. The packaging is very attractive and simple. I like that they use a cardboard backing with only a small amount of blister packing around the heads themselves. By doing this it saves some money which in turn can allow them to keep their heads fairly priced. They are also now including a practice head in each pack to help save your heads for the hunt. 

Closed



















The guys at Grim reaper have really done a great job on this head and I have very high hopes for this head in the test. The head boasts a respectable 1 3/8” cut so it should provide a good balance of penetration and cutting diameter. 

Open


----------



## 05_sprcrw

Magnus 4 Blade Buzzcut Fixed Blade Broadhead
I also purchased these a few years back but wanted to add them to the testing to see how they fair. They are kind of a control because I know how they perform. 











They come in a 3 pack from Magnus, and are all very sharp out of the package. They are a 1 1/8” cut and the serrations really help to create extra damage. Nothing real fancy with them, but they are definitely a good reliable head, that is backed by an unconditional lifetime warranty. They have been one of my favorite heads for a while now.


----------



## 05_sprcrw

NAP Braxe Fixed Blade Broadhead












Well I don’t know a lot about this head but it definitely comes with some very sharp blades out of the package. I will openly state that right now before testing I have some concerns of it having penetration issues due to the inward curving blades. 

I would say at first glance that I would consider it a turkey head instead of a big game head. I guess only time will tell just how right or wrong my assumption is. One thing is for sure the 1 ¼” cut should definitely do some damage, and is on the larger side of cutting diameters for the fixed blade heads. 










I must commend Nap for including a broadhead wrench in their heads. I wish more companies would do this, because I will openly admit I will use it if they are around but if they are not around I will not use them. I know it is not safe but I don’t like to go try and hunt one down. 






















These blades are offset slightly to make the head want to spine and really open up the wound channel, I am really interested to see this in action.


----------



## 05_sprcrw

NAP Hellrazor Fixed Blade Broadhead










Well the packaging is in typical NAP fashion, simple bold and eye catching. I did notice that this year the Rocky Mountain Elk Foundation is now giving its full support of the Hellrazor broadhead. I think that speaks pretty highly of this heads ability to do its job. 











Upon opening the package I soon realized just how sharp scary sharp is. These are unbelievably sharp as is typical with most NAP broadheads. I am going out on a limb here but I feel this head is the sharpest head I have ever received out of the package. 











The head itself is a 3 blade head that is very strong, and delivers a 1 1/8” cutting diameter. I have no doubt that if the shot is true this head will do its job. 











NAP is offering them in a trial 4 pack with the $10 rebate right now makes them a top runner for the year for affordability. If the 4 pack is well received NAP said they will consider keeping them around as a 4 pack.


----------



## 05_sprcrw

NAP 2 Blade Bloodrunner Mechanical Broadhead





















This is a very exciting head that holds promise. It is a hybrid mechanical that has a 1 1/16” cut closed and a 2 1/16” massive cut when it fully extends. NAP did a very good job with the packaging nothing fancy, just lets the head do the talking. I have found that I really appreciate the packaging of all NAP’s broadheads. 

In the package NAP has included a broadhead wrench to make sure you don’t cut yourself when putting them on. I did however have an issue with the out of box sharpness of my 2 blade blood runner. I contacted NAP and they said if I sent them in they would replace them with no problems. I however opted to just keep them and sharpen them myself. I did thank NAP for the offer and they assured me that they normally do come very sharp from the factory. I have spoken to several people that bought them and they all say they are super sharp. One thing Nap did say that since the blades are thicker they did have to put a steeper grind angle on them as a result. 

Closed




















Open


----------



## 05_sprcrw

Rage 2 Blade 

The rage 2 blade has some very bright packaging that definitely draws attention to it right from the start. There are a lot of guys that swear by this head and its massive 2” cut, but just as equally people seem to not like the head. 





















I have always been skeptical of trying this head, but what better time to see whether or not my skepticism was correct or if the Rage can stand up to its legendary hype. Whether you like the head or not there is no denying that it has been a widely successful head.


----------



## 05_sprcrw

Red Feather Archery Phoenix Fixed Blade Broadhead










The Phoenix really has surprised me. Right out of the package it is a very attractive head. The red Teflon coating with the single ground edge shining really adds almost an artistic touch to the head. If this head will fly as good as it looks Stan will definitely have a winner on his hands. 












The head boasts a 1 1/8" in diameter cut. They are machined from 41L40 tool grade steel and Rockwell hardened to 50. The blades are initially ground to 34 degrees; 26 degrees sharper than the standard 3 blade sharpened two sides at a time.












This head comes in a very simple package which I like. Stan saves the consumer money by not buying expensive molded blister packs and fancy artwork. Stan does not however put a super sharp edge on these. He gave a forum poll and asked how he should ship them out and a lower cost without a super sharp edge was decided upon. He does this so guys can shoot them first then once they have them flying well out of their set up they can sharpen them to hunting sharp in only a few minutes. 













I sharpened them for this test in a mater of only 8 min. They are a solid 1 piece head that definitely has proven its worth from other broadhead makers. I am very excited to see how this one performs.


----------



## 05_sprcrw

Slick Trick Grizztrick 

The Grizztrick is very simply packaged nothing super fancy. They come disassembled, and are fairly straight forward. It is not tough to figure out but they reference blade 1 and blade 2 however they are not labeled as such in the packaging or I over looked it. When you look at the blades it is pretty obvious which is which however. This was my first experience with a slick trick product. 




















The blades seem very robust and I can’t wait to see what this head has to offer. They are simple and strong with a large 1 ¼” cutting diameter should provide a good combination.


----------



## 05_sprcrw

Trophy Taker Shuttle T 

The packaging is about on par with most major broadhead companies they have someone endorsing them, and colorful bright packaging to catch your eye. There is nothing wrong with all this but it does add to the cost. 











The blades have no holes in the blades so they claim them to be quieter. I do like the .041” thick main blades. The blades on these heads have a T shape on the blades and a T slot on the ferrule to make a very strong connection between the two blades. 











The points are very robust and should be more then strong enough to with stand many shots. With its very respectable 1 1/8” cutting diameter it is right on norm with most fixed blade heads.


----------



## 05_sprcrw

Truefire T1 Fixed Blade Broadhead 

The T1 is very similar to the Wac’em and the Striker heads, I do like that it uses a spring to hold the blades in. The package also comes with a free set of sharp blades so you can shoot one head before season to see how it flies, then put the new blades in and have 3 ready to hunt heads. 





















I like the nice simple packaging that mainly tells about the head not much else just the facts. With the 1 1/8” cut it comes in the normal range for a fixed blade head, and should have no problem putting game down.


----------



## 05_sprcrw

Spin Test

In this test I spun each head by hand to see how straight they were right out of the package without any tuning. I purchased each head right off the store shelves and have not altered any head in anyway.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TRYcOaORpSI


----------



## 05_sprcrw

Sharpness Test

I made a simple jig to keep the same tension on each set of rubber bands to see how sharp each head is out of the package. I purchased each head from the store and have not sharpened a single head.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yuvLD1uckqM


----------



## 05_sprcrw

Field Point Flight

In this test a 2010 New Breed Genetix Bow was used. It drew 66 lbs and was shooting a 513 grain arrow 256 fps on a 28.75" draw. I simply shot 1 field point arrow, and one tipped with various broadheads to see how they grouped. I have not altered the images in any way and will not interpret the findings for you. I have shot the footage and will let you decide how each one preformed.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bZeotYdNxOM


----------



## 05_sprcrw

Long Distance Flight

In this test a 2010 New Breed Genetix Bow was used. It drew 66 lbs and was shooting a 513 grain arrow 256 fps on a 28.75" draw. I simply shot 1 broadhead at a time at a 4" balloon 40 yards away at times the wind was gusting up to 20 mph from left to right on screen. I have not altered the images in any way and will not interpret the findings for you. I have shot the footage and will let you decide how each one preformed.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bZeotYdNxOM


----------



## 05_sprcrw

Milk Jug Drain

In this test a 2010 New Breed Genetix Bow was used. It drew 66 lbs and was shooting a 513 grain arrow 256 fps on a 28.75" draw. In this test I shot a 1 gallon milk jug filled with water to see how fast each one could drain it. I figured this would help to simulate how much blood an animal could loose when hit with that particular head. I have not altered the images in any way and will not interpret the findings for you. I have shot the footage and will let you decide how each one preformed.


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sRXJVhRO73I


----------



## 05_sprcrw

Rib's Test

In this test a 2010 New Breed Genetix Bow was used. It drew 66 lbs and was shooting a 513 grain arrow 256 fps on a 28.75" draw. In this test I shot each broadhead through a deer hide, a slab of ribs, and then into a layered foam target. This should give you an idea of the penetration to expect out of a head. I have not altered the images in any way and will not interpret the findings for you. I have shot the footage and will let you decide how each one preformed.


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=158_zfkVQxI


----------



## 05_sprcrw

Low poundage ribs test

In this test a 2010 PSE Chaos Bow was used. It drew 38 lbs and was shooting a 326 grain arrow 204 fps on a 24" draw, her arrow is cut to 29" long. In this test the guest shooter shot each broadhead through a deer hide, a slab of ribs, and then into a layered foam target. This should give you an idea of the penetration to expect out of a head. I have not altered the images in any way and will not interpret the findings for you. I have shot the footage and will let you decide how each one preformed.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BHA0Ja67Ovk


----------



## 05_sprcrw

Plywood durability test

In this test a 2010 New Breed Genetix Bow was used. It drew 66 lbs and was shooting a 513 grain arrow 256 fps on a 28.75" draw. I shot each head into a 5/8" thick piece of osb board . This should give you an idea of the durability expect out of a head. I know most heads will not ever shoot through wood in the woods but if it can make it through the wood it can make it through a deer shoulder blade. I have not altered the images in any way and will not interpret the findings for you. I have shot the footage and will let you decide how each one preformed.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Wvdq-c_2pJE


----------



## 05_sprcrw

Conclusion:

I had a ton of fun doing all these tests. There were a few heads that surprised me and a few that didn’t perform as well as I figured they would. Overall I can confidently say that any one of the heads I tested would have no problems going through an animal.

I have never been a mechanical fan but I am now considering carrying a mechanical head in my quiver for long distance shots on windy days.

I do have an opinion of what I think did the best but I would like to have some discussion take place before I jump in. I have left the results do the talking and now you can see how your favorite head did.

If you have ideas on what to do for another test or a different head you would like to see tested please let me know and I will try to get around to making another video.


OK guys that was the last post your free to comment.


----------



## bullseye123

not done with the videos but if you decide to do more heads can you try the muzzys so far i like what you have done


----------



## Double S

Man!. That's a lot of time, effort, money put into this Thread. Thank you for doing all that. I'm still going through the vids right now. :thumbs_up


----------



## 05_sprcrw

bullseye123 said:


> not done with the videos but if you decide to do more heads can you try the muzzys so far i like what you have done


They are on my list but it was either do what I have or not get it out in time for deer season. But I will definitely try to do an update with some muzzys any specific model?


----------



## mongo1

Great post. I saw a few real surprises.


----------



## camelcluch

Not sure if I saw right, did the Grim Reapers open on the rib test?


----------



## bdman

that is really neat, thank you for sharing and all the hard work, money and everything else you put into it!


----------



## bdman

that is really neat, thank you for sharing and all the hard work, money and everything else you put into it!


----------



## inline6power

i will stick with my slick tricks and grizz tricks:wink: although the rage did emply the water the quickest


----------



## Red57

*Test*

I thought you did a broadhead test--i did not see a muzzy in the bunch,real red57


----------



## SARASR

Great job with the tests, I'm shocked and eating some crow with how the braxe performed never would have believed it would have that type of penetration, nice work that's some financial investment right there. I love the mechanicals for flight not surprised how they held up to wood except the reaper broke did not expect that.:happy1:


----------



## 05_sprcrw

camelcluch said:


> Not sure if I saw right, did the Grim Reapers open on the rib test?



Yes it opened and then closed after passing through the ribs. They are spring loaded so this happens 90% of the time.


----------



## 05_sprcrw

Red57 said:


> I thought you did a broadhead test--i did not see a muzzy in the bunch,real red57


I tried but I had a ton of money wrapped up already and I just wanted this out before season starts. I will try to get some muzzys and add to the thread.


----------



## 05_sprcrw

SARASR said:


> Great job with the tests, I'm shocked and eating some crow with how the braxe performed never would have believed it would have that type of penetration, nice work that's some financial investment right there. I love the mechanicals for flight not surprised how they held up to wood except the reaper broke did not expect that.:happy1:


That braxe was a penetrating machine it was a very very very good head. I really think that it was probably the biggest sleeper that snuck up on me.


----------



## defrost

great thread :thumbs_up:thumbs_up

If you get the chance to test more test some muzzy phantoms.


----------



## 05_sprcrw

Thank you I definitely have some muzzys on my list I will be trying to get some here soon. I am leaving to hunt antelope this weekend but maybe next weekend.


----------



## bullseye123

05_sprcrw said:


> They are on my list but it was either do what I have or not get it out in time for deer season. But I will definitely try to do an update with some muzzys any specific model?


just the regular muzzy 100s for me if you get time or money for it thanks


----------



## silentdeathtx4

I would like to see how the muzzy 3 blade 100 gr. would stand up to the test.
I sure was supprised at that braxe head, didnt think it would penetrate as good as it did, and i figured the rage would just bounce off the deer hide. lol, i had to do it.


----------



## deadly

Overall which Mechanical do U think performed the best?


----------



## 05_sprcrw

deadly said:


> Overall which Mechanical do U think performed the best?


If I had to shoot any mech it would be the Grim Reaper Razor Cut SS. That head penetrated everything I through at it very well, always opened and was very very durable minus breaking on the wood. I was impressed with all the mechanical but if I put one in my quiver (and there is for long shots with the wind we have around here) it will be a grim reaper. IMO there is not a better mech out there, I liked the concepts of some of the other heads but didn't like the HUGE cut the offer. I am a firm believer in 2 holes so I want to get all the way through.


----------



## john5mt

I am surprised you left out the classic mechanical....NAP spitfire 

Only mechanical i have shot and liked.


----------



## 05_sprcrw

I had to much money wrapped up and finally just had to do it. I paid for all the heads myself and that is a lot of money wrapped up in heads... I will try to get a hold of some and put them through the test as well.


----------



## maxx98

I am pretty sure you posted the link for the 40 yard balloon test twice. I think you need to update the field tip test. Note I did find it on youtube though. It doesn't have audio though.


----------



## inline6power

great thread 05 and great work. thanks alot. lots of time and money into this project. out of the fixed heads, which would be your top 2? i am trurely a slick trick believer now after shooting my mags but i really want to try the grizz tricks. the Braxe did impress me the most on the video. that thing blew threw the wood no problem.


----------



## 05_sprcrw

maxx98 said:


> I am pretty sure you posted the link for the 40 yard balloon test twice. I think you need to update the field tip test. Note I did find it on youtube though. It doesn't have audio though.


oops sorry I will see what I can do.


----------



## 05_sprcrw

inline6power said:


> great thread 05 and great work. thanks alot. lots of time and money into this project. out of the fixed heads, which would be your top 2? i am trurely a slick trick believer now after shooting my mags but i really want to try the grizz tricks. the Braxe did impress me the most on the video. that thing blew threw the wood no problem.


They all did great first off but if I had to choose one fixed and one mechanical I would vote the RFA Phoenix, and the Grim Reaper SS.

Both of those heads seemed to preform the most consistent out of all the heads. The Phoenix just opened up some huge holes in stuff, and the reaper was the biggest penetrating mech out of these heads.


----------



## HammyAbeer

Any chance on making a spreadsheet or a chart of the results..

Thanks for all your effort.

If I send you some Gator XPs.. would you mind testing them?


----------



## Red57

*muzzys*

thanks for considering to do some testing on them. red57


----------



## blueacehunter

awesome job man! THanks for the work can you do ramcats?


----------



## 05_sprcrw

I can but I gotta let the bank account reset itself after all this. I spent a ton of money on this test but I like to keep track of some heads for future testing.


----------



## pjwatson05

Well done, I think I know a guy that can get you some spitfires :wink:


----------



## Atchison

Great test, haven't watched much of the videos to see all the details but I will be shortly! And that first picture is sweet with them all lined up, just set a new screensaver! HAHA


----------



## ventilator44

great test! glad to see you had the REIGN head in there. i started shooting them this year and really like them. Especially good for serious penetration and very long range shooting!:thumbs_up


----------



## gmark

*Donations*

HUGE kudos to the OP on this thread. I think those of you wanting to see other heads put through his testing procedure should donate one to him. He obviously put a lot of time and $$$ in to putting this information out here for us. THANKS!


----------



## john5mt

good idea....gotta address or some way to send you heads?


----------



## tombstone01

the braxe head really suprised me. I have been a rage shooter, but now am feeling the pressure to pick up a pack of fixed blades. Leaning to the grizz tricks. still just can't buy into the braxe head


----------



## ete203

Which head would you pick out of these? Montec, BloodRunner 2 Blade, T3? I am looking for a new broadhead this year and these have all sparked my interest.

I'll trade you some Crimson Talon XT broadheads to try out and add to the list for any of the heads I asked about! New but not in pack. :wink:

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1288888


----------



## 05_sprcrw

ete203 said:


> Which head would you pick out of these? Montec, BloodRunner 2 Blade, T3? I am looking for a new broadhead this year and these have all sparked my interest.
> 
> I'll trade you some Crimson Talon XT broadheads to try out and add to the list for any of the heads I asked about! New but not in pack. :wink:
> 
> http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1288888


Shoot me a pm and we can talk about a possible trade :thumbs_up

And as far as which head out of those three they are all great heads and anyone will smack down a deer. I personally would go for the monotec out of the three it was just rock solid and penetrated a ton. I just don't like the big cutting diameter heads because they hinder penetration. That said if you don't mind a larger cut the t3's are a great head and would do nicely, but the 2 blade blood runner has me worried about a getting a pass through or not. 





tombstone01 said:


> the braxe head really suprised me. I have been a rage shooter, but now am feeling the pressure to pick up a pack of fixed blades. Leaning to the grizz tricks. still just can't buy into the braxe head


Yea that braxe is a wicked head! The grizztrick or any head in the slick trick family is a very nice head you should have no issues getting it to fly great. 

Dustin



john5mt said:


> good idea....gotta address or some way to send you heads?


If you want to help me out that would be very kind of you! If you are truely interested in doing that shoot me a pm and we can work something out.

Thanks again everyone and thanks for the positive comments it really makes this thread seem like it was worth the time and effort I put into it.


----------



## Dthbyhoyt

Great test , but like others said No Muzzy's


----------



## POk3s

Awesome test! Loved it...was thinking of switching away from my montec's but after the test I think I'll stay. Just noticed after a pass through (or sadly a miss) on speed goats this season the montecs always seemed to be diinged up a little and almost always the VERY tip was folded over....but after seeing the test it seemed like the montecs hald up great and had the pass through penetration which I love (and already knew about). Thanks a lot for doing all this I really learned a lot.


----------



## Greenstick

Great job on the tests! Thanks for taking on such an ambitious project. It was great to see all of the broadheads in action, but difficult to pick a definite winner because some of the results of the tests are open to individual interpretation. For example, I liked the jug test not because I felt that it truly represented an animal bleeding out, but because I knew the criteria you were judging the heads by was time based. Where as the deer hide / rib test was interesting, but I was not sure how I was supposed to interpret the findings. Were we simply looking for penetration, cut diameter, or a combination of both? 

Also, IMHO, if guys want to see their particular broadhead tested, then some support in the form of a donation of money or broadheads would be in order?? I would be willing cough up a few bucks for your time and an Excel spreadsheet of the results. 

BTW - I was shocked at how well the Braxe performed! Not adding any to my quiver yet, but impressive nevertheless.


----------



## 05_sprcrw

Thanks Greenstick, I was trying to leave some of them up to interpretation but there are some I agree I should have posted up some additional info. I will try to keep that in mind for next time or if enough people really want it I will try to put all of it into a spread sheet. 

And yes that Braxe is a serious performer and did great. 

And I thank you all for the good comments and I will try to do another one next year if money permits. I also thank those of you that offered to pitch a few bucks my way it would certainly help. And next go around I will probably ask for some donations to go towards the test after purchasing the testing mediums and all the heads I was at just over $1,000. :doh:


----------



## hog&deerhunter

So, when it's all said and done- shot placement and a sharp, durable blade. Hey, that's a magnus for me: buzzcut or stinger. Whatcha think 05 sprcrw?


----------



## 05_sprcrw

Yep shot placement is 100% the critical factor in all these heads. Every single head will do its job if you do yours. The buzzcut and stingers are a great head and I have shot them in the past with great success.


----------



## turkey_picker

Great Thread!! Thanks for posting and spending the time and effort to get this done. :77::wav:


----------



## Regohio

*Awesome Test!*

I'm still on the Rages...but I feel like trying something new???

T-3??? Buzz Cut??? Slick Trick???

I'm a mess


----------



## 05_sprcrw

All are great heads the T3 would be a good mech if your wanting to try those.


----------



## Raleigh Archer

These vids are awesome. Thanks for putting in the work for the rest of us!


----------



## perotehunter

Thanks for doing the broadhead challenge, it was awesome. 

My Red Feather Phoenix's just came in the mail - for my very unscientific test I took one out of the pack, screwed it into a 26" Beman ICS Hunter 340, and fired it at 18 yards at my Rinehart Broadhead buck with a new insert. 

Though it was about 3-4 inches low from the field point that I fired initially, the unsharpened head had full penetration sticking about 3 inches out of the other side of the target. Pretty good penetration for a 28" draw on 53 pounds on a New Breed Genetix. I look forward to putting it on some of my FOB arrows and seeing what happens, I'm cutting some lighter arrows tomorrow, so I'll be excited to see what happens - 

Thanks again for the excellent videos -


----------



## switchraph

good test


----------



## 05_sprcrw

perotehunter said:


> Thanks for doing the broadhead challenge, it was awesome.
> 
> My Red Feather Phoenix's just came in the mail - for my very unscientific test I took one out of the pack, screwed it into a 26" Beman ICS Hunter 340, and fired it at 18 yards at my Rinehart Broadhead buck with a new insert.
> 
> Though it was about 3-4 inches low from the field point that I fired initially, the unsharpened head had full penetration sticking about 3 inches out of the other side of the target. Pretty good penetration for a 28" draw on 53 pounds on a New Breed Genetix. I look forward to putting it on some of my FOB arrows and seeing what happens, I'm cutting some lighter arrows tomorrow, so I'll be excited to see what happens -
> 
> Thanks again for the excellent videos -



Thanks you will like those RFA heads, and sounds like you move your rest up a 1/32 to 1/16" you will be right in there with the fp's.


----------



## Rye77

Excellent thread and composition... if you are taking requests for head performance, can you do the Crimson Talon?


----------



## Nupper

Why not a Blood runner 3 blade? That is what I believe I'm using this year. Need to do a little testing to be sure. Got 6 in yesterday.


----------



## skynight

Thanks for doing this, it was fun to watch. Personally I was surprised at the Tru Fire and the braxe the most.


----------



## 05_sprcrw

The tru-fire is a great head it will definitely take a lot of animals this year if people give it a try. And the same with the Braxe that head just was a penetration monster!


----------



## upserman

05 On the red feathers head did you sharpen it first or did you shot them right out of the package??

Great job thanks for all the info.

Bob


----------



## 05_sprcrw

Bob I sharpened them at the very beginning but now they are just as sharp as I had sharpened them out of the package. Stan figured out a way to make them hunting sharp and still keep the cost down for people!


----------



## TauntoHawk

i shot the rage last year with some mixed results, i shot the rage cuz i was tired for crappy groups with older fixed blades. interested in some of the solid fixed broadheads. but theres sooo many to choose from i just want an head that flies like a fieldtip and is gonna give good penetration. ill put it where it needs to be to kill the deer i just want something that will pass through so i get good blood trails "everytime"


----------



## 05_sprcrw

For fixed my 2 favorites were the RFA Phoenix and the Grizztrick. Both will do everything you ask, I liked almost every single one of the fixed blade heads but these two just edged it out barely IMO.


----------



## Guest

*Lots of fun*

Man you did a great job with a lot of hard work. I appreciate your dedication and all the video's were great.


----------



## Foxzr2

05

Thanks for this thread and the educational value in it. I was surprised at some of the results of different heads. The Braxe was not one I thought was going to make it through the wood. I picked up the Rage 3 Blades last year and they do some damage. I would like to see that in your test if time and money allows (No rush). The only thing I could think of to make it a better test would be put lines on the milk jug to time the fastest to empty the jug to a certain point. 

Over all great! Thanks for your time and research. Great benefit to all that check this out.


----------



## Shatho

For someone like me who is just getting back into bowhunting after a long time away, this is incredibly helpful information. Thank you for all of your hard work!


----------



## OBE

Thanks for all the time and money you put into this....and shared it with all of us. Great job!:clap2:


----------



## wyetterp

First, thanks for the time, money, you spent. We appreciate you 
sharing. I'll be keeping a eye out for more to come from you & would 
be willing to donate a few bucks. 

I was most impressed w/Red Feathers Phoenix. I'm not really a big fan 
of 3-4 blades, but that thing did awesome. 

I was kind of surprised by the Silverflame. I know how well they do on 
game, but they seemed to be about average w/some other heads in 
the test. What are your opinions on the flames compared to the others? 

Oh yeah, I'm still waiting on your favorite. I've been following this since 
you started on broadhead talk. 

Thanks again!


----------



## 05_sprcrw

I think for me the best head would have been the Phoenix, I am going to be shooting that one this year see what I can get done with it. The silverflame was a very good performer and by far one of my favorites the only reason it isn't my number 1 choice is the cost of the head.


----------



## Xmaster

great job Dustin. i checked out your profile and see you are an engineer. I'm not. but i am a serious tinkerer..lol while i was watching the videos i was thinking about how I would do them or how some might have advantages for what ever reason. 

the rubber band test......i would shoot a ragged nicked up blades if it were not for the elasticity of arteries. the ragged blades would leave a more ragged cut that would not close up as well as a clean cut. the test you did with sticking the head through a doubled rubber band .....i didnt watch the whole thing but i am pretty sure they all cut the band, no?...the test is to stretch the band barely and pass one blade on it and see if it cuts or pushes it out the way. this is how it would happen in the animal.....the blade just nicks an artery, does it cut it or not? they all will cut it if they hit it dead on or if the artery cant get out of the way. 

on the plywood test.....head designs that will open up the plywood to let the arrow through have a decided advantage over other designs in this test as for as their ability to pass all the way through the plywood. . also if the fletchings happen to line up with the cut helps also. it did show how some mechanicals won't stand up to hard objects very well. did you measure penatration and discern which configurations did better, i.e 2,3 of 4 blade?

not sure about the water jug test giving us any useful info. they all drained it pretty fast and you can't really use time because of the impact points being in different locations. 3 and 4 blades probably had an advantage over the 2 blades in this test. did you find that?

well just my "blink" thoughts. 

Excellent job. giving us lots of things to think about if contemplating changing broadheads this season.


----------



## 05_sprcrw

Xmaster said:


> great job Dustin. i checked out your profile and see you are an engineer. I'm not. but i am a serious tinkerer..lol while i was watching the videos i was thinking about how I would do them or how some might have advantages for what ever reason.
> 
> the rubber band test......i would shoot a ragged nicked up blades if it were not for the elasticity of arteries. the ragged blades would leave a more ragged cut that would not close up as well as a clean cut. the test you did with sticking the head through a doubled rubber band .....i didnt watch the whole thing but i am pretty sure they all cut the band, no?...the test is to stretch the band barely and pass one blade on it and see if it cuts or pushes it out the way. this is how it would happen in the animal.....the blade just nicks an artery, does it cut it or not? they all will cut it if they hit it dead on or if the artery cant get out of the way.
> 
> on the plywood test.....head designs that will open up the plywood to let the arrow through have a decided advantage over other designs in this test as for as their ability to pass all the way through the plywood. . also if the fletchings happen to line up with the cut helps also. it did show how some mechanicals won't stand up to hard objects very well. did you measure penatration and discern which configurations did better, i.e 2,3 of 4 blade?
> 
> not sure about the water jug test giving us any useful info. they all drained it pretty fast and you can't really use time because of the impact points being in different locations. 3 and 4 blades probably had an advantage over the 2 blades in this test. did you find that?
> 
> well just my "blink" thoughts.
> 
> Excellent job. giving us lots of things to think about if contemplating changing broadheads this season.


I thank you for all the "blink" thoughts :thumbs_up these will only help make future tests better, while I tried to think of everything something always inevitably slips through. 

I did not measure pentration on the plywood because I was honestly only concerned with whether or not it would survive. I know I should have but at the time I didn't think of it :doh:

The water jug test was just to show possibly what it would do and I know impacts were different but I would start the camera run back 20 yards and shoot it was a lot of running and I didn't keep my groups as small. For the most part this was just a fun test then anything else. 

And thank you for your input

Dustin


----------



## pweaver1922

thanks for the time and money you put in to the test but if you redo the test maybe add rage titanium


----------



## wyetterp

Can't wait to see some wound pics from the Phoenix. I'm not a big fan of to many 3blades, however 
that is very well designed. I think it's going to be the sleeper. I'm pretty sure those heads are going 
to be a huge success. Can't wait till he comes out w/2blade.


----------



## varmint101

The RFA Phoenix is a neat head for sure. It sure penetrates well too. I can't wait to try it out on a whitetail this fall!

One you might try out next is what I consider somewhat of a Silver Flame knock off in the Carbon Express XT4. They are I think $23 for 3 and they are super sharp out of the pack and keep their edge well. Just a thought. I'm giving them a try this year too.

Neat tests!


----------



## 05_sprcrw

wyetterp said:


> Can't wait to see some wound pics from the Phoenix. I'm not a big fan of to many 3blades, however
> that is very well designed. I think it's going to be the sleeper. I'm pretty sure those heads are going
> to be a huge success. Can't wait till he comes out w/2blade.


I definitely think it will be a good 2 blade. And yes it will be a huge sleeper this year but then next year I think people will really catch on to it. 






varmint101 said:


> The RFA Phoenix is a neat head for sure. It sure penetrates well too. I can't wait to try it out on a whitetail this fall!
> 
> One you might try out next is what I consider somewhat of a Silver Flame knock off in the Carbon Express XT4. They are I think $23 for 3 and they are super sharp out of the pack and keep their edge well. Just a thought. I'm giving them a try this year too.
> 
> Neat tests!


Funny you should say that I had the XT4 last year and they are exactly like the silver flame except for a small bleeder blade added. And the best part is for the the money they are better then the silver flame. The fit and finish is not up to par of the SF but it flies and penetrates every bit as good! I really like that head a lot.


----------



## 05_sprcrw

Here is some info many of people have requested. 

This is the penetration in inches for the low poundage setup. I don't have it for my setup or on plywood, sorry guys.


----------



## 963369

excellent job....i'll be watching for more in the future.


----------



## 05_sprcrw

Thank you Rich.


----------



## champ

Great Job!!! 
Thank you for all your time and money!!! 
Heres to you......:darkbeer:


----------



## DCRanger

Nice job! I really appreciate the time and effort that went into this. Before seeing your results, I switched from a Rage 2 to a Magnus Buzzcut. Practice sessions have been great so far. Can't wait to give them the real test this fall.


----------



## BHWoodyard10

Try a thunderhead 100 grain and rocky moutain premier 100 grain


----------



## RonnieB54

Great thread. I would like to see how a Trophy Ridge Meat Seeker and Muzzy both 100 grain would have stood up. Thank You for your time spent. I have been using the Grim Reapers for years and have had great luck with them.


----------



## 05_sprcrw

Thanks guys and I will try to come up with some more cash to do another round of testing. 

Dustin


----------



## wicked1Joe

Great test results Dustin....a real eye opener


----------



## 05_sprcrw

Thanks Joe glad you liked it


----------



## 7ARancher

As has been stated before, tremendous job! I just bought the T-3's but I'm a little underwhelmed by the penetration on the ribs. I may have to rethink them.
Once again thank you for your time effort and investment.


----------



## 05_sprcrw

They did pretty good, but as you can see the smaller cutting diameter heads got better penetration. I think if you were using them on a deer sized game you should not have any issues.


----------



## SEOBowhntr

Red57 said:


> I thought you did a broadhead test--i did not see a muzzy in the bunch,real red57


WOW, I'll tell ya.... A guy does a pretty in depth test and all he gets is this?? :noidea: 

Red, 
Those Muzzy's have killed a LOT of deer, but they're old technology. Plus their QC went to the crapper, seems like one of three of the last couple packs I had wouldn't spin true.


----------



## darton2

Question for you. First, I noticed on the high poundage test and the plywood test that the phoenix broadhead did not do as well as some of the others. The low poundage test it did really well and it really opened up the plywood on that test. Without being there first hand a guy really cant see everything so I was just curious. You like it the best, is it because of the rotation and thinking its wound channel will be more open? In comparison to the montec, it looks like the montec penetrates better but has a straight line cut. The braxe really looked like it penetrated great as well. Did it have the rotation in the cut like the phoenix?
Like most on here, that braxe - wow I was dead wrong. On the other hand - my results with the rage were similar


----------



## 05_sprcrw

What didn't show up well on the high poundage test was the phoenix hitting 3 pork ribs (one dead center and then about 3/16" on the side ribs) so all three blades were in the bones the entire time. Most other heads did not get that much bone contact, and yes I personally think that the head will help to keep the wound channel open and blood flowing. The monotec was a very good head and does penetrate well and there is nothing wrong with the head at all. And in all honesty it could have just been bad luck on that test because it was a one shot and that was what counted test. But as you could see it did great in the other tests and so I would write that high poundage anomaly off as a fluke. I will test the head further on a deer and report back as soon as I have one down.


----------



## Sluggersetta901

Regohio said:


> I'm still on the Rages...but I feel like trying something new???
> 
> T-3??? Buzz Cut??? Slick Trick???
> 
> I'm a mess



i'm right there with ya!


----------



## darton2

I really like the review and your openness to all the broadheads in the test. I plan on ordering some 125 Phoenixs as soon as they are available and giving them a shot. The single bevel and good steel have me intrigued (along with this good review)

Last season it was g5 strikers for me. They are some nice broadheads too. Extremely sharp and well made.


----------



## 05_sprcrw

darton2 said:


> I really like the review and your openness to all the broadheads in the test. I plan on ordering some 125 Phoenixs as soon as they are available and giving them a shot. The single bevel and good steel have me intrigued (along with this good review)
> 
> Last season it was g5 strikers for me. They are some nice broadheads too. Extremely sharp and well made.


Thanks and you will really enjoy the phoenix. After talking with Stan from RFA he said he hopes the Phoenix 125 grain will be done this week if not early next week if there are no hold ups in the manufacturing process.


----------



## DesertDude48

Thank you for all your efforts........


----------



## 05_sprcrw

No problem


----------



## rvkhan

Man well done!!!Thank you for all your time, money and effort that went into the broad head testing. I really like what I saw and read thus far. I have to agree with you that the Braxe was the sleeper of the bunch. I would have to say that my three favorites have to be the the Grizz Trick, Grim Reaper mechanical and the Montec. I based my opinion solely on the penetration and bloodletting. I currently use Slick trick magnum 100g and Rocket Hammerheads- a 2" cutting diameter. Thank you so much for everything and for sharing this information with us. Glad we have people like you out there.


----------



## goldfacade

Thanks for all the hard work and money poured into the tests. Because of the penetration results that you posted I just picked up 2 packs of Tru-Fire T1's ($16 a pack :shade. Where would you rate these heads compared to the other fixed blades? If you would like I will send you a pack for all your efforts, just PM me with your details.


----------



## 05_sprcrw

goldfacade said:


> Thanks for all the hard work and money poured into the tests. Because of the penetration results that you posted I just picked up 2 packs of Tru-Fire T1's ($16 a pack :shade. Where would you rate these heads compared to the other fixed blades? If you would like I will send you a pack for all your efforts, just PM me with your details.


I sincerely thank you for the offer and if you really want to that would be great. 

I really like the T1's, they were very solidly built blew through the osb board with no issues and the blades never really chipped up or rolled over. At that price you won't find a better set of bh's imo. Shoot with total confidence knowing that they will get the job done. I really liked that they didn't have loose blades like the wac'em and the striker. 

Dustin


----------



## tom.336

nice job dude. i have been wanting to do a test like this. its two weeks till game time and i still havnt picked a head yet lol


----------



## stratejaket

Thank you for all your effort here. That was very interesting to read and watch. It had to be fun to drive them into the osb!


----------



## 05_sprcrw

Thanks I am glad you enjoyed it plus I will add the osb was a ton of fun!


----------



## ahawk19

Great thread!
That pheonix is impressive as you said. Also along with most I was really surprised with the axe I couldnt see that head penetrating well, but my logic must be flawed. 

All in all its more about the shooter than the broadhead because all of these heads will do the job we just have to do ours. looks like I'll keep shooting my reapers and my stingers. I may pick up some of those 125 pheonix broadheads if I run into a pack anywhere though. Im impressed.


----------



## rslscobra

05 Great thread and Thank You!

If you do another test could you include the "Swhacker" head?


----------



## 05_sprcrw

rslscobra said:


> 05 Great thread and Thank You!
> 
> If you do another test could you include the "Swhacker" head?



I will try to add it to the next test no problem but I can tell you that I have a buddy that uses them and they are wicked. He uses the 3 blade version and it absolutely devistates stuff. And he has shot it out to 90 yards and had it land with in 1 hand width of the x.


----------



## wingmastr23

Dustin! What a friggin STUD!! Thanks so much for that! 

I have been beating myself to death about what broadhead my son should be shooting. He is shooting a Chaos S1 at 24" draw and 42 lbs (Probably gonna crank it down to 38 before we start hunting) I am seriously leaning towards the G5 Striker......I know you didn't test that head - but it looks nearly identical to the T1......and I happen to have 6 or 7 of them lying around....

Curious - what head would you use with that Chaos?

As far as some of these posts.......Wow some people just aren't ever satisfied are they.......

Keep up the good work Dustin......Hey.....actually - Let me know if you still have the T1's......I'll take em!


----------



## 05_sprcrw

wingmastr23 said:


> Dustin! What a friggin STUD!! Thanks so much for that!
> 
> I have been beating myself to death about what broadhead my son should be shooting. He is shooting a Chaos S1 at 24" draw and 42 lbs (Probably gonna crank it down to 38 before we start hunting) I am seriously leaning towards the G5 Striker......I know you didn't test that head - but it looks nearly identical to the T1......and I happen to have 6 or 7 of them lying around....
> 
> Curious - what head would you use with that Chaos?
> 
> As far as some of these posts.......Wow some people just aren't ever satisfied are they.......
> 
> Keep up the good work Dustin......Hey.....actually - Let me know if you still have the T1's......I'll take em!


Thanks man it makes it worth all the trouble knowing it helped. :thumbs_up
And the striker and t1 are almost spitting images of each other but the t1 I like a little more because it holds the blades on the head so they don't come off and you have blades all over.

I would say any of the smaller 1 1/8" cut fixed blade heads would work out great. I really like the RFA phoenix as you could see out of Amelia's Chaos at 38 lbs it got ton's of penetration. I think your son would have no problems with the strikers and since they are laying around that is what I would use if I were in your shoes.


----------



## wingmastr23

05_sprcrw said:


> I really like the RFA phoenix as you could see out of Amelia's Chaos at 38 lbs it got ton's of penetration.


Yea......(I noticed those were NOT in your "barnburner broadhead sale"....lol) Kind of a dead give away on which one you liked huh? 

Thanks for the input! Next time you go out and do this test.....make sure you post up something first - hopefully you can get some guys to donate heads, etc....save that $$$$ for some hunting gear!

I will keep an eye out for stuff you are selling in the future - anything I may be able to remotely use - I'll buy it - You saved me a TON of hassle/$$$$ by doing what you did! Thanks again!

Jon


----------



## 05_sprcrw

Jon I am glad I could help and if you ever have any questions feel free to ask me I love talking archery. Also I am now doing bh tests for broadheadtalk.com. They will randomly send me out heads and then I come up with a test put them through their paces and post it up.


----------



## madman19710

05_sprcrw said:


> I will try to add it to the next test no problem but I can tell you that I have a buddy that uses them and they are wicked. He uses the 3 blade version and it absolutely devistates stuff. And he has shot it out to 90 yards and had it land with in 1 hand width of the x.


i shot one through my broad head target and through my garage door. scraped the head up pretty good. pulled it out. cleaned it off .blades were still sharp and worked perfectly. i wont be hunting with it. but i probably could. kind of a test by accident.


----------



## pvoltmer

One thing I would change is on the milk jug test, set the camera so we can see the front AND back of the jug so we can see whats going on on both sides of it. I noticed that on a couple heads that there really wasn't any water coming out the front so it had to be out the back. So i think showing a "side profile" of the jug would take care of the front/back view so we can see whats really happening.

Other than that, great videos!! Thanks for taking the time and forking out your own money to do such a thing. :darkbeer:


----------



## 05_sprcrw

I will definitely do that next time thanks for the input.


----------



## 05_sprcrw

*RFA Phoenix update*

Well here are a few pics from a doe I shot with the phoenix:













































Entrance









Exit










She made it 60 yards and was done.


----------



## SARASR

Congrads on the early season success:thumbs_up and Thanks for all the great info, I read Ashby's reports and the single bevel makes perfect sence and your testing backed it up as did the doe! Nice shooting:thumb:


----------



## jamesbowman

Great test but when I tried to watch the videos the sound won't work. I will send you a Muzzy MX3 to test if you don't have one- Just pm your address.


----------



## 05_sprcrw

jamesbowman said:


> Great test but when I tried to watch the videos the sound won't work. I will send you a Muzzy MX3 to test if you don't have one- Just pm your address.


Thank you I don't have a muzzy MX3 yet. And I will try to figure out what was going on sometimes youtube doesn't like the music selection because of legal issues?


----------



## pirates55

try out the spitfire maxx too


----------



## chase

Thank you for your time and effort. I too would like to see a Muzzy tested, perhaps the new MX3 I am using this year.


----------



## FishingBen

Great info. I think I'll stick with my Montecs.:wink:


----------



## bobbie

Thanks for the great info,i will be watching for your next test so i can send you some heads or cash which ever will help you out.Just send me your info and wwhich you would prefer.Thanks again:thumbs_up


----------



## 05_sprcrw

bobbie said:


> Thanks for the great info,i will be watching for your next test so i can send you some heads or cash which ever will help you out.Just send me your info and wwhich you would prefer.Thanks again:thumbs_up


Thank you! I am hoping to do another test after the season, I am saving shoulder blades out of every deer so we can have some actual bone to test on.


----------



## wihunter402

Dustin thanks so much for this. I really enjoyed watching the videos. Looks like you spent a lot of time and money as I know those heads are not cheap. I love the Water jug thing. I may have to do something with that in our camp to see who can drain the jug the fastest.


----------



## bartyb

Just got done watching/reading this. A big HELL YEAH! for doing this test man, Just what I needed! Really liking the results for the Phoenix and the T1's. The low poundage test really helped me sort out the issues I was having choosing a head for my son to!

THANK YOU!!!!:rock-on:


----------



## 05_sprcrw

No problem guys glad I could help.


----------



## CardiacKid74

05_sprcrw said:


> No problem guys glad I could help.


What a nerd! HA!....

No credit for the superior arrow building? Even though you changed your fletchings... I need to try those rayzors.... I am also going to have to splurge on some Phoenix heads..


----------



## 05_sprcrw

CardiacKid74 said:


> What a nerd! HA!....
> 
> No credit for the superior arrow building? Even though you changed your fletchings... I need to try those rayzors.... I am also going to have to splurge on some Phoenix heads..


oops, I forgot my bad I seriously wanted to thank you in those videos for the arrows my bad Tim. And you will love the rayzors they are way more durable then I ever thought they would be, and fly bh's better then most 2" vanes do.


----------



## CardiacKid74

I was just kidding... Have you had any chances of shooting with them in the rain?


----------



## 05_sprcrw

CardiacKid74 said:


> I was just kidding... Have you had any chances of shooting with them in the rain?


They have been out in the pouring rain but no shots were offered. I am hoping to go out to the range with a bucket of water and soak a few and shoot them to see what happens, but the number one thing I have noticed about the rayzor feather is silent in flight.


----------



## CardiacKid74

thats good for feathers... Let me know how the water test goes!


----------



## 05_sprcrw

Will do


----------



## DannyZack

What is your opinion on the G5 T3?


----------



## 05_sprcrw

DannyZack said:


> What is your opinion on the G5 T3?


It is a very good head and will definitely last and kill a lot of deer. My only concern with it was the spider clips if you don't pay attention when you put it together they could go over the top of the tabs and actually help hold the blades down. They will still open more then likely but it will eat up a lot more ke.


----------



## tiuser

jamesbowman said:


> .......when I tried to watch the videos the sound won't work.


Ya one or two had no sound, a bunch had some terrible noise that was unbearadle to listen too.........it sounded like country music:yuck::vom:, and the rest had saaaaaweeeet sounds of ROCK-N-ROLL.....oohya:guitarist2::rockband::rockband::RockOn::band::rock::rock:. I'm just palyin with ya.



Seriously, great thread and what an awesome job you did. Thank You!!!! All the time, money, and extensive effort you put in take the phrase _*"Archers helping Archers"*_ to the extreme.

How about Magnuss Snuffer SS next time and results in excel??

Thanks again.


----------



## 05_sprcrw

Yea I will include more excel info next time. And I will try the snuffer ss as well.


----------



## BSeals71

Hey Dustin, 

Wow.. Thank you so much for putting all the time, effort and $ into something like this. 
It's really great to see how these broadheads perform. Looks like you had a lot of fun trying all them out. 
Just curious as to why you favored the RFA Phoenix over the NAP Hellrazor & G5 Montec?


----------



## 05_sprcrw

BSeals71 said:


> Hey Dustin,
> 
> Wow.. Thank you so much for putting all the time, effort and $ into something like this.
> It's really great to see how these broadheads perform. Looks like you had a lot of fun trying all them out.
> Just curious as to why you favored the RFA Phoenix over the NAP Hellrazor & G5 Montec?


I like the single bevel edge because it induces some spin to the cut which I feel helps keep the holes open better. I like how fast it was to sharpen compared to a normal double bevel head, and I just like the way it looks (doesn't help kill better but it never hurts). 

Would I say that it is better then the monotec or the hellrazor no it is on the same level and they are all great. All three shot great and held up well for me I just liked the idea behind the single bevel design and the spin it does as its cutting. You can not see it in the videos but when I pull the phoenix out I have to spin the arrow a little as I pull to get the head out. I bet within 10" it has made a full 360° and the harder the substance the better it spins. I have a video somewhere on here of me shooting a leg bone and it just splinters the bone and keeps on going  If you are looking for something more specific feel free to shoot me a pm. 

Looks as though I didn't add the video to the thread so here you are:






Merry Christmas,

Dustin


----------



## timberframe

I thought the milk jug drain test was the coolest. It was impressive to see the damage inflicted by some of the broadheads. Keep up the good work!!!


----------



## dw'struth

I just now ran across this thread, and i watched all of the vids. Thanks for investing all of the time and money. I bet you had a blast! I have been shooting Grim Reapers, but the Shuttle T's have me interested lately. I have never heard anyone talk bad about them. Did they stand out to you at all? Or, were they just middle of the pack?


----------



## 05_sprcrw

They were an absolutely great head nothing but good things to say about them. The only short coming I found is that they are tough to sharpen not impossible but unless you are a good free hand sharpener the replacement blades are the way to go.


----------



## sergiomartinez1

great test i really liked the milk jug test haven't seen that done before, really shows the amount of blood loss an animal can have; can you test some 2xj broadheads like the crimson talon xt and x system thanks for all the tests!!


----------



## 05_sprcrw

sergiomartinez1 said:


> great test i really liked the milk jug test haven't seen that done before, really shows the amount of blood loss an animal can have; can you test some 2xj broadheads like the crimson talon xt and x system thanks for all the tests!!


I will try to give them a go in the next test.


----------



## yetanotheryeti

very impressed with the Phoenix . Care to add any input ? might have to place an order .....


----------



## 05_sprcrw

yetanotheryeti said:


> very impressed with the Phoenix . Care to add any input ? might have to place an order .....


What are you looking for specifically? I really love the head, its easy to sharpen, penetrates awesome, super strong, and the head I choose to shoot this year. I will more then likely continue shooting it for a long time I have ordered both 100's and 125's to have them on hand its a great head.


----------



## phantom1

That was great! Thank you so much! Can't wait until you test more broadheads.


----------



## droppixel

Really nice to see all this work get put into something like this. I have been shooting an old set up (Bow, Arrow, BH) from my Dad for the past few years - older Scorpion XP - had 2 great passthroughs at 30 yards - only 2 deer taken with them, but I will be giving that all back soon since I recently got my own. Been looking into which I would like to get for myself. He is now a Rage shooter and is a firm believer in them, but I have heard just as many negatives if not more than I have heard positives about them, so I am a little gunshy at buying that head. I have been looking at the G5 T3, Swhackers or newer Spitfires primarily and can't really make up my mind. Figure I will end up with something mechanical, what I have experience with and feel most comfortable with.

I do know that it all boils down to you and how you make your shot, they will all do their job...so it really comes down to personal preference or flavor.


----------



## Kahkon

TTT, great info.


----------



## mathews29

that is asking alot from the mechanicals in the plywood because of the way they are made one thing i did notice was the reaper broke but still got penitration all the way past the plywood alot of the fixed blades didn't make it all the way i was also surprised by the braxe and that red one i think it was the phoenix


----------



## Drcoffee

there is a new set of *Braxe* on ebay for $20 shipped if anyone is interested. I bought 3 sets for myself.


----------



## 05_sprcrw

mathews29 said:


> that is asking alot from the mechanicals in the plywood because of the way they are made one thing i did notice was the reaper broke but still got penitration all the way past the plywood alot of the fixed blades didn't make it all the way i was also surprised by the braxe and that red one i think it was the phoenix


I know it was asking a lot from the heads, but so does a bone strike... And some of the bh's had a narrow ferrule so the larger diameter shaft had a lot more friction on the shaft so it stopped the arrow quicker.


----------



## Guest

What you should do is set up a nice spreed sheet with all detailed info on each and sell asa link for$10 per person.This will maybe cover cost of broadheads.


----------



## 05_sprcrw

xforce baby said:


> What you should do is set up a nice spreed sheet with all detailed info on each and sell asa link for$10 per person.This will maybe cover cost of broadheads.


That is a good idea, but I did this to help educate people and pretty much prove that it all comes down to shot placement that each bh would do its job. I sold off most of the heads to recoop a little bit of money. The next round of testing I will make sure to spread sheet it all for people.


----------



## 3-d buster x4

awsome videos bud !!!!!! if you had to use a mechanical head on white tail deer what one would you choose ? thx again for your time in all of this


----------



## camelcluch

I would like to see the Bass Pro Gators in your next round. You can PM me for a donation of the head.


----------



## 05_sprcrw

camelcluch said:


> I would like to see the Bass Pro Gators in your next round. You can PM me for a donation of the head.


Thank you, I will open a thread here soon asking what people would like to see and try to do another round of testing here this summer when I have some down time.


----------



## roosclan

05_sprcrw said:


> Thank you, I will open a thread here soon asking what people would like to see and try to do another round of testing here this summer when I have some down time.


I read your reviews on a couple other sites before I saw it here. Thanks for doing this. I'll be looking forward to a head-to-head of the Phoenix, Snuffer SS, Hellrazor and Montec, as they are all basically the same design (and Magnus is just an hour or so away from me, where I might even be able to get a tour of the place and pick up some Snuffer SS...).


----------



## 05_sprcrw

roosclan said:


> I read your reviews on a couple other sites before I saw it here. Thanks for doing this. I'll be looking forward to a head-to-head of the Phoenix, Snuffer SS, Hellrazor and Montec, as they are all basically the same design (and Magnus is just an hour or so away from me, where I might even be able to get a tour of the place and pick up some Snuffer SS...).


I may just have to do that it would be a good comparison of the 4 heads. May just have to do that as a small test sometime this summer.


----------



## henro

Any chance on doing another test with 125gr heads?


----------



## 05_sprcrw

henro said:


> Any chance on doing another test with 125gr heads?


I can do a test with 125 grain heads, but I have to purchase 125 grain heads, not a huge deal but it will take some time for me to buy a bunch of heads again like I did for this test. I dropped way more then I expected out of pocket for the heads and testing mediums last go around. But yes I do have plans to do more tests, this year has been pretty hectic for me helping out with flooding around here, and trying to help on the farm, and buy my own farm.


----------



## roosclan

05_sprcrw said:


> I can do a test with 125 grain heads, but I have to purchase 125 grain heads, not a huge deal but it will take some time for me to buy a bunch of heads again like I did for this test. I dropped way more then I expected out of pocket for the heads and testing mediums last go around. But yes I do have plans to do more tests, this year has been pretty hectic for me helping out with flooding around here, and trying to help on the farm, and buy my own farm.


Dustin, depending on when you do it, I could probably lend you one of the 125gr Phoenix heads that my son has.


----------



## 05_sprcrw

roosclan said:


> Dustin, depending on when you do it, I could probably lend you one of the 125gr Phoenix heads that my son has.


Thank you for the offer, but I already have the 125 grain phoenix heads for my setup. I appreciate the offer but we will let your son keep shooting those so when he can hunt he has some to hunt with.


----------



## Learn2turn

How about the swhacker broadhead?


----------



## henro

I have Rage 125s, Steelforce Phathead 125s and Montec 125s. I'd be willing to ship you one of each to have them tested.


----------



## 05_sprcrw

henro said:


> I have Rage 125s, Steelforce Phathead 125s and Montec 125s. I'd be willing to ship you one of each to have them tested.


Thank you I will take you up on that once I figure out what I am going to do for testing mediums. I have some other 125 grain heads on hand to use as well. I just don't expect it to be as large this time around not as many 125 grain head choices out there.


----------



## henro

05_sprcrw said:


> Thank you I will take you up on that once I figure out what I am going to do for testing mediums. I have some other 125 grain heads on hand to use as well. I just don't expect it to be as large this time around not as many 125 grain head choices out there.


No problem just send me a pm when you are getting ready to do it.


----------



## 05_sprcrw

I am thinking about possibly using an actual deer when I kill one this season. So it may be a moments notice or I may post up a thread asking for 125 grain head donations from people or suggestions on heads for me to get. Thank you I will send you a pm when the time comes.


----------

